# /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

## XenoTerraCide

[Thu Jul 03 23:20:43 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

I'm not sure where in the apache configs this must be defined.... I'm not even viewing files in this directory and it thinks that it needs it. I tried grepping for favicon.ico but no luck. Anyone know why apache keeps filling my logs with this?

----------

## zyko

Favicons are the little 16x16 pixel icons that browsers usually display somewhere near the location bar. This is Gentoo's: http://www.gentoo.org/favicon.ico

I'm not 100% sure about this, but modern browsers seem to send out requests for those automatically, even if the HTML doesn't define a favicon. So they generate a 404 for every single time someone loads a URL on a server that doesn't have a file "/favicon.ico". The easiest thing would be to just put a favicon in your htdocs directory to shut apache up.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

yeah I know what they are... I'm not even using the htdocs directory at the moment... all the directories I request are off of a home directory (e.g. mod_userdir). That's why I assumed it had to be something in apache.

----------

## bunder

you can just "touch" the file to create an empty icon.  that'll stop apache from filling your logs.

cheers

----------

